# Coleman 3 burner Stove



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Coleman guide series 5428, 3 burner camp stove with box and instructions. $60 Located in the St George Area PM if interested.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Reduced to $50.


----------

